

Hacking browser copy/paste to support Excel compatible clipboard in a web page - onurcel
http://labs.nereo.com/slick.html

======
mmastrac
We did this many, many years ago in an IE6-specific financial reporting
application as well. At the time, the JS grids were 1) poorly written and 2)
expensive, so we ended up biting the bullet and writing a grid in-house.

Funny to think that less than ten years ago, you could still get away with
targeting IE6 _only_ and it would be considered a reasonable decision for
enterprise software.

